# Just a matter of time, pets becoming pests.



## RoryBreaker (Aug 30, 2018)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2018-08-30/pets-pests-australia/9980986?pfmredir=ms

In the florida example, the author conveniently left out mentioning where the bulk of the burmese pythons came from (that python breeding facility blown off the map by hurricane andrew in the mid 90s), and lets one assume they were all dumped pets.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 30, 2018)

I would say that many of the proposals/statements in this article are fairly arguable. While I don't disagree with the overall comment about threats of invasive species, some of the examples deserve a second look.

Jamie


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 30, 2018)

While there are plenty of flaws in the journalistic ramblings the facts are there for everyone to see. 
And the funny thing is that the animals are not to blame, its people and stupid legislation/decisions at the highest level.

We have a massive feral cat problem in Australia but have we stopped allowing them to be imported yet? We haven't even yet got a law in place that stops people from letting them roam free killing wildlife non stop.
Ah the speed of the slow turning wheel we call the decision makers in this country. Lets just dance around the problems until its too late to do anything that could potentially be classed as constructive.


----------



## longirostris (Aug 30, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> While there are plenty of flaws in the journalistic ramblings the facts are there for everyone to see.
> And the funny thing is that the animals are not to blame, its people and stupid legislation/decisions at the highest level.
> 
> We have a massive feral cat problem in Australia but have we stopped allowing them to be imported yet? We haven't even yet got a law in place that stops people from letting them roam free killing wildlife non stop.
> Ah the speed of the slow turning wheel we call the decision makers in this country. Lets just dance around the problems until its too late to do anything that could potentially be classed as constructive.



Here Here, well said @Pauls_Pythons, could not have said this any better myself


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 30, 2018)

longirostris said:


> Here Here, well said @Pauls_Pythons, could not have said this any better myself



Thanks mate but I do think many of us feel the same and many of those, yourself included would be able to verbalise our feelings better than I.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 30, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> We have a massive feral cat problem in Australia but have we stopped allowing them to be imported yet? We haven't even yet got a law in place that stops people from letting them roam free killing wildlife non stop.
> Ah the speed of the slow turning wheel we call the decision makers in this country.



Well, funny you should say that. The kiwis are trying to ban cats in one town for a start.

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...new-zealand-council-proposes-banning-all-cats


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 30, 2018)

See, even the Kiwi's are a step in-front of us!


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 30, 2018)

That won’t change anything, ppl will still dump them when they are unwanted/ can’t be cared for


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 31, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> See, even the Kiwi's are a step in-front of us!


The Kiwi’s are ahead of Australia in a multitude of ways, however I’ve recently discovered how inhumane that has become.

Take the war on possums for example. It’s legal to shoot and poison possums in NZ, with local schools even holding annual possum hunts... until they were found to be encouraging the children to drown the joeys found in pouches of the culled possums. It’s barbaric and I highly doubt in any way good for the kids state of mind. 

Here’s a link: https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...owning-of-babies-at-school-fair-sparks-outcry

I’m a cat lover but do agree that the best way forward in controlling the feral cat issue in this country would be to ban them altogether. I know several families who haven’t spayed their cats and keep allowing them to have litter after litter... all the while letting them live outside permanently. And these same people just don’t see how much damage they are doing, no matter how much you harp on to them about it. 

It really is the only way.


----------



## Mick666 (Aug 31, 2018)

I don't know if you guys saw the latest response i received from the government in regards to the proposed changes to the laws up here. But i brought up the subject of feral cats and what are they doing to protect wildlife from them. The response basically said "we don't care, that's a local council problem." pathetic. I work for a regional council, and we do sweet FA about feral cats.


----------



## Yellowtail (Aug 31, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> While there are plenty of flaws in the journalistic ramblings the facts are there for everyone to see.
> And the funny thing is that the animals are not to blame, its people and stupid legislation/decisions at the highest level.
> 
> We have a massive feral cat problem in Australia but have we stopped allowing them to be imported yet? We haven't even yet got a law in place that stops people from letting them roam free killing wildlife non stop.
> Ah the speed of the slow turning wheel we call the decision makers in this country. Lets just dance around the problems until its too late to do anything that could potentially be classed as constructive.


I have just moved to an idyllic location in the Gold Coast hinterland, 5 acre properties that are mostly rainforest and adjoining a wild life refuge and a national park, there are lots of koalas wallabies etc and an incredible variety of birds and reptiles and I encourage them on my property with watering stations and the right trees and plants. To my horror I started picking up cats on my security cameras, often at 2 - 3 am. I followed one of these cats to a neighbouring property and they have 2 cats that run free plus a hunting dog that patrols the area including the national park, barks at birds, chases wallabies and I hate to think what it would do to a koala. Now I don't want to get offside with my new neighbours but why would someone choose to live in a wild life paradise and keep animals that attack the wildlife?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 31, 2018)

Just trap the cats and store them in the freezer.

When it warms up and your resident large carpets make an appearance, thaw them out..win-win.


----------



## cris (Aug 31, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> The Kiwi’s are ahead of Australia in a multitude of ways, however I’ve recently discovered how inhumane that has become.
> 
> Take the war on possums for example. It’s legal to shoot and poison possums in NZ, with local schools even holding annual possum hunts... until they were found to be encouraging the children to drown the joeys found in pouches of the culled possums. It’s barbaric and I highly doubt in any way good for the kids state of mind.
> 
> Here’s a link: https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...owning-of-babies-at-school-fair-sparks-outcry



Drowning animals is rarely (if ever) the most humane option, it is probably illegal too. As far as kids hunting and killing animals, it is perfectly natural (especially for males) and should be promoted IMO. The real danger comes from the vegan/animal rights people who want to raise people in a brainwashed state where they see themselves as being disconnected from nature, rather than a significant, potentially highly beneficial part of the ecosystem.

I also think NZ would be better off just introducing heaps of life forms. They need some predators to control the possums and they don't even have any snakes... it is disgraceful.


----------



## longirostris (Aug 31, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> I don't know if you guys saw the latest response i received from the government in regards to the proposed changes to the laws up here. But i brought up the subject of feral cats and what are they doing to protect wildlife from them. The response basically said "we don't care, that's a local council problem." pathetic. I work for a regional council, and we do sweet FA about feral cats.



I got exactly the same reply from the same Senior Policy advisor that you got your reply from, his comment when fobbing me off was "outside the scope of the review" and with those 6 words just completely walked away from one of the biggest existential disasters faced by our wildlife (and reptiles in particular) in this country ever. Feral Cats. Mind you not too far behind are the issues of cane toads, land clearing, foxes, road kill, hazard reduction burning and so on.

So, I wrote back to the minister and cc'd the senior policy advisor as well as the other nominated DES staff in the original response letter. I suggested to Ms Enoch (minister responsible for DES etc,) that she should have a good look at what her policy advisors are saying to her because they are not addressing the real issues with the terms of the review currently underway in QLD right now. I restated my strongly held position that poaching and take from the wild activities whilst not ideal are so far down the list of causes of wildlife decimation in QLD that making a major issue of it with the statements made in the opening pages of the review document is ridiculous. How DES and the ministers policy advisors can in all good conscious, pursue reviewing a regulation process that has a stated aim of reducing an activity, that at best impacts maybe a few thousand reptiles every year when literally hundreds of millions are being killed by the causes listed above, with a 6 word fob off is just brain snapingly ridiculous. The sooner some politician (read Ms Enoch) actually sees and understands that DES are wasting taxpayers money on a review that for its stated aim is flawed and unlikely to succeed in its intended outcome and actually makes a concerted effort to do something about focusing resources on the real and major existential threats to our wildlife, the better off our wildlife and in particular our reptiles will be. 

I await her response eagerly, lets hope this time it comes from someone who can demonstrate that they actually got the message and that they WILL do something or at least start the process of doing something about the problems raised before it is too late. 

Mark Hawker


----------



## Mick666 (Aug 31, 2018)

I predict another response full of BS and p*** poor excuses. They only answer the questions that they want to, and just totally avoid anything they can't get around. It's like talking to a brick wall behind a another larger, stupider brick wall. But I'll keep trying anyway.


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 31, 2018)

cris said:


> Drowning animals is rarely (if ever) the most humane option, it is probably illegal too. As far as kids hunting and killing animals, it is perfectly natural (especially for males) and should be promoted IMO. The real danger comes from the vegan/animal rights people who want to raise people in a brainwashed state where they see themselves as being disconnected from nature, rather than a significant, potentially highly beneficial part of the ecosystem.
> 
> I also think NZ would be better off just introducing heaps of life forms. They need some predators to control the possums and they don't even have any snakes... it is disgraceful.


You’re taking the piss right?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 1, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> To my horror I started picking up cats on my security cameras, often at 2 - 3 am. I followed one of these cats to a neighbouring property and they have 2 cats that run free plus a hunting dog that patrols the area including the national park, barks at birds, chases wallabies and I hate to think what it would do to a koala. Now I don't want to get offside with my new neighbours but why would someone choose to live in a wild life paradise and keep animals that attack the wildlife?



Unfortunately YT I think the only option is to 'resolve' the issue yourself.
Confronting cat owners who think its fine to let their little kitty's run free is unlikely to have any positive outcome


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 1, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> I have just moved to an idyllic location in the Gold Coast hinterland, 5 acre properties that are mostly rainforest and adjoining a wild life refuge and a national park, there are lots of koalas wallabies etc and an incredible variety of birds and reptiles and I encourage them on my property with watering stations and the right trees and plants. To my horror I started picking up cats on my security cameras, often at 2 - 3 am. I followed one of these cats to a neighbouring property and they have 2 cats that run free plus a hunting dog that patrols the area including the national park, barks at birds, chases wallabies and I hate to think what it would do to a koala. Now I don't want to get offside with my new neighbours but why would someone choose to live in a wild life paradise and keep animals that attack the wildlife?


Unfortunately Ken there's too many people in society today that simply don't give a damn about wildlife and their own impact on the environment. When I first moved into my new house, the last thing I wanted to do was get my neighbours offside but that's exactly what happened... they HAD 3 cats... The bloke I bought the house off said he'd lived here for 16 years and these neighbours moved in 4 years ago and since then he was forever hunting their cats out of his yard (he didn't have a dog) so the neighbour's cats treated his yard like their toilet and bird killing ground. I told him "well I won't be putting up with that" Things changed the day I took the keys. Within the first fortnight all 3 of their cats were trapped and removed (I won't go into further details) and their POS dog was confiscated by council as it kept escaping their yard and getting into mine (another complaint by the previous owner who used to just take it back to them every time...) and my dogs were beating it up. But being a half bred mongrel staffy, it was too dumb to know any better. I actually phoned the council concerned that I was going to be personally responsible for injuries to the neighbour's dog, they assured me that under no circumstances would/could I be held responsible, even if it was killed in my yard. The third time it got into my yard, the Rangers took it from them despite their pleadings. A few months later they got 2 new cats which were both trapped by me for hunting roosting birds in my front yard around 1am nightly. I confronted my neighbours (a man and his wife, both probably 10 years older than me) with proof... time and date stamped photographs of their cats in my front yard and actual surveillance footage of them stalking and grabbing birds from a 6m grevillea in my front yard and said "I'm tired of getting home from work and finding bird feathers all over my lawn from your cats hunting. Toowoomba council rules state that your cats aren't allowed to free-roam and they must be kept indoors! Theyre getting up on my rainwater tank and sitting there causing my dogs to bark relentlessly and walking over my cars in the carport and crapping in my gardens" Their reply... "seriously, who are they hurting? So they catch a few birds, what's the big deal?" Then some heated to and fro ensued and less than 2 months later they packed up and moved out.

At the end of the day, You can't be neighbourly with people that expect you to just accept and put up with their garbage.


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 1, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Unfortunately Ken there's too many people in society today that simply don't give a damn about wildlife and their own impact on the environment. When I first moved into my new house, the last thing I wanted to do was get my neighbours offside but that's exactly what happened... they HAD 3 cats... The bloke I bought the house off said he'd lived here for 16 years and these neighbours moved in 4 years ago and since then he was forever hunting their cats out of his yard (he didn't have a dog) so the neighbour's cats treated his yard like their toilet and bird killing ground. I told him "well I won't be putting up with that" Things changed the day I took the keys. Within the first fortnight all 3 of their cats were trapped and removed (I won't go into further details) and their POS dog was confiscated by council as it kept escaping their yard and getting into mine (another complaint by the previous owner who used to just take it back to them every time...) and my dogs were beating it up. But being a half bred mongrel staffy, it was too dumb to know any better. I actually phoned the council concerned that I was going to be personally responsible for injuries to the neighbour's dog, they assured me that under no circumstances would/could I be held responsible, even if it was killed in my yard. The third time it got into my yard, the Rangers took it from them despite their pleadings. A few months later they got 2 new cats which were both trapped by me for hunting roosting birds in my front yard around 1am nightly. I confronted my neighbours (a man and his wife, both probably 10 years older than me) with proof... time and date stamped photographs of their cats in my front yard and actual surveillance footage of them stalking and grabbing birds from a 6m grevillea in my front yard and said "I'm tired of getting home from work and finding bird feathers all over my lawn from your cats hunting. Toowoomba council rules state that your cats aren't allowed to free-roam and they must be kept indoors! Theyre getting up on my rainwater tank and sitting there causing my dogs to bark relentlessly and walking over my cars in the carport and crapping in my gardens" Their reply... "seriously, who are they hurting? So they catch a few birds, what's the big deal?" Then some heated to and fro ensued and less than 2 months later they packed up and moved out.
> 
> At the end of the day, You can't be neighbourly with people that expect you to just accept and put up with their garbage.


My neighbours are the original residents in the area, have been there for over 20 years and their dogs (they used to have several) and cats have been roaming the street and the national park all that time. The previous owner of my property erected fences to keep the dogs out of her garden and used to hose the cats but that did not stop them from roaming the rest of the property. It is a serious offence to allow your animals in a national park but the council don't care (they do remove roadkill so it does not upset the tourists) and the wildlife authority are more interested in enforcing reptile movement advices.


----------



## cris (Sep 1, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> You’re taking the piss right?



No, but the last bit was intended to be a joke. I don't know if there are any snakes that would be able to control possums in NZ.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 1, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Unfortunately Ken there's too many people in society today that simply don't give a damn about wildlife and their own impact on the environment. When I first moved into my new house, the last thing I wanted to do was get my neighbours offside but that's exactly what happened... they HAD 3 cats... The bloke I bought the house off said he'd lived here for 16 years and these neighbours moved in 4 years ago and since then he was forever hunting their cats out of his yard (he didn't have a dog) so the neighbour's cats treated his yard like their toilet and bird killing ground. I told him "well I won't be putting up with that" Things changed the day I took the keys. Within the first fortnight all 3 of their cats were trapped and removed (I won't go into further details) and their POS dog was confiscated by council as it kept escaping their yard and getting into mine (another complaint by the previous owner who used to just take it back to them every time...) and my dogs were beating it up. But being a half bred mongrel staffy, it was too dumb to know any better. I actually phoned the council concerned that I was going to be personally responsible for injuries to the neighbour's dog, they assured me that under no circumstances would/could I be held responsible, even if it was killed in my yard. The third time it got into my yard, the Rangers took it from them despite their pleadings. A few months later they got 2 new cats which were both trapped by me for hunting roosting birds in my front yard around 1am nightly. I confronted my neighbours (a man and his wife, both probably 10 years older than me) with proof... time and date stamped photographs of their cats in my front yard and actual surveillance footage of them stalking and grabbing birds from a 6m grevillea in my front yard and said "I'm tired of getting home from work and finding bird feathers all over my lawn from your cats hunting. Toowoomba council rules state that your cats aren't allowed to free-roam and they must be kept indoors! Theyre getting up on my rainwater tank and sitting there causing my dogs to bark relentlessly and walking over my cars in the carport and crapping in my gardens" Their reply... "seriously, who are they hurting? So they catch a few birds, what's the big deal?" Then some heated to and fro ensued and less than 2 months later they packed up and moved out.
> 
> At the end of the day, You can't be neighbourly with people that expect you to just accept and put up with their garbage.



Respect. The world needs more people like you.


----------



## cris (Sep 1, 2018)

The world needs more education and guns.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 1, 2018)

cris said:


> The world needs more education and guns.


So... what does America need??


----------



## cris (Sep 1, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> So... what does America need??


Both, but more so towards the education lol. They have the right to both, but they seem to fail to exploit their rights for their own good. Here we don't have either of those rights and idiots think it is good...


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 1, 2018)

The world probably already has more than enough education, at least in some areas, but it needs good quality education rather than a program of teaching people to be mindless zombies who blindly believe whatever misinformation they're given. Funnily, even the people who do fit that description perfectly will usually agree that it is a problem that everyone is being formed into mindless zombies who blindly believe whatever lies they're fed.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 1, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> My neighbours are the original residents in the area, have been there for over 20 years and their dogs (they used to have several) and cats have been roaming the street and the national park all that time. The previous owner of my property erected fences to keep the dogs out of her garden and used to hose the cats but that did not stop them from roaming the rest of the property. It is a serious offence to allow your animals in a national park but the council don't care (they do remove roadkill so it does not upset the tourists) and the wildlife authority are more interested in enforcing reptile movement advices.


20 years... So enough is enough, You hopefully won't let it continue for another 20 years. Put your foot down and be the neighbour from hell, who cares, worked well for me. Now I have a vacant premises next door that has a neglected pool in the back yard, it's excellent for my indoor turtles to have a stretch in a couple of days at a time when the sun is out.  My cat traps have been shelved and gathering dust ever since they left.

As Paul mentioned in a previous post... in circumstances like these, your best bet is to be your own solution. No one else,especially some paper pushing fob is going to mend the situation for you. If it bothers you, like my situation bothered me, fix it.


----------



## cris (Sep 1, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> The world probably already has more than enough education, at least in some areas, but it needs good quality education rather than a program of teaching people to be mindless zombies who blindly believe whatever misinformation they're given. Funnily, even the people who do fit that description perfectly will usually agree that it is a problem that everyone is being formed into mindless zombies who blindly believe whatever lies they're fed.


IKR, I agree 100%, whenever a turnip says something it must be true. Think of the last time a turnip sent you to war for another peoples interest? Think of the last time a turnip was spreading anti-white racism, think of the last time a turnip was supporting mass immigration into civilized countries.

The turnip did nothing wrong. not all turnips 

(just a random troll post)


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 1, 2018)

Years ago... One of me neighbours had a pet, semi-domesticated peacock. It used to come over into my yard every freaking morning (because I used to feed the King Parrots on a 6ft high bird feeder I constructed myself.) The peacock would scare away all the parrots, eat the grain that I'd supplied for them, then fly up onto the roof of my house and sh*t everywhere... I was getting properly annoyed... the bloke who owned it was a bit of a weirdo, used to sit out on his verandah and play saxaphone and didn't care much about my complaints about his roaming peacock, would just laugh it off like "you can't be serious" But, a stroke of luck... the peacock was also visiting another neighbour's house who had chickens and doing pretty much the same thing there... Anyway, the chicken owner had a huge barney over the fence one sunny evening and was yelling at Mr Saxaphone about how the next time the peacock came into his yard, he was going to shoot it. LOL I sat idly by thinking, perfect, my scapegoat/alibi is in place! The peacock was in my yard about 3 days later and I shot it with a 1/2' ball-bearing fired from my trusty shanghai. I never heard another word about the damned thing. I wasn't even questioned about it... I'm sure the chicken keeper never heard the end of it for years. LOL


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 1, 2018)

cris said:


> IKR, I agree 100%, whenever a turnip says something it must be true. Think of the last time a turnip sent you to war for another peoples interest? Think of the last time a turnip was spreading anti-white racism, think of the last time a turnip was supporting mass immigration into civilized countries.
> 
> The turnip did nothing wrong. not all turnips
> 
> (just a random troll post)



I haven't been this aroused since brushing my teeth this morning.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 1, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> I haven't been this aroused since brushing my teeth this morning.


Electric toothbrush yeah?


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 1, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Electric toothbrush yeah?



I don't own an electric toothbrush and I actually skipped brushing my teeth this morning. Shh.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 1, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> I don't own an electric toothbrush and I actually skipped brushing my teeth this morning. Shh.


Man you're living like a hobo. Lol


----------



## cris (Sep 1, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> I don't own an electric toothbrush and I actually skipped brushing my teeth this morning. Shh.


You didn't clean your teeth, the lies are stacking up, your reptile advice is also FAKE NEWS with a stolen toothbrush?


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 1, 2018)

No, my toothbrush is not stolen, but yes, if I talk about being aroused due to tooth bushing you should definitely maintain a healthy level of scepticism.


----------



## cris (Sep 1, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> No, my toothbrush is not stolen, but yes, if I talk about being aroused due to tooth bushing you should definitely maintain a healthy level of scepticism.


With a brutal stroke, the antisemitic nature of the internet is exposed.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 6, 2018)

cris said:


> With a brutal stroke, the antisemitic nature of the internet is exposed.



When you think about it, the internet and mainstream media are pretty heavily antisemitic these days, although it seems obvious that the Semites are behind it. Pretty obvious to the precious few with a brain who bother to look, but the mindless herd is distracted from seeing it. Even after it all plays out (and it may be a dangerous gamble which doesn't pay off, but even if it does), the herd may still not see who was pulling the strings.


----------

